# DVR 510 hard drive wiped



## awg1011 (May 19, 2007)

Earlier this year we up-graded our plain old standard receiver to a
DVR (DVR510). We had it less than a week when the HDD failed, I called
tech support and they shipped out a replacement DVR. The replacement
lasted about two months when it's HDD failed and Dish sent out another
replacement. Again, that one lasted two months when it started giving
us trouble, I think it was a firmware problem but tech support thought
it was the HDD, and shipped another replacement.

It's been two months since we received the last replacement and guess
what? Yesterday we noticed that it didn't record anything from that
day that was scheduled and it wouldn't pause or rewind live tv, it
also wouldn't play anything that it had recorded when it was working
properly. When pushing the pause or rewind buttons in live tv nothing
happened, nothing appeared on the screen, no error messages, same
thing when we tried to play a show that was recorded earlier when it
was working, we press start and nothing happened. It's very clear that
the HDD wasn't working. Also the receiver kept shutting off.

I tried to reboot it by holding the power button for 10 seconds, and
when it was done rebooting it still wasn't working, so I unplugged it
for about 30 seconds and plugged it back in. When it was done getting
the siginal and program guide it was working properly again, pausing,
rewinding, and recording. But everything that had been recorded was
gone and so were all our timers, the HDD had been wiped. My wife was
VERY P.O.ed, it was mostly her stuff.

Is this another HDD problem or more likely a firmware problem? I
haven't heard any unusual noised from the HDD.

Thanks, AG


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had a 510 now for 3 1/2 years and have had no problem at all. I have however heard of several people that are having similiar problems as what you are describing. The problem sounds like a hardware issue to me. I know the 510's you are getting are reburbs because the 510 is no longer in production. With as much problems as you've had, I would call in to tech support and have them ship you a 625. I'm sure if you raise a big enough stink they would give in.


----------



## led (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, my 510 has operated great for at least 4 years. It is probably a problem with refurbished hard drives. They wouldn't spend any more money refurbishing receivers than they have to. 
Did they make you pay shipping every time you got a replacement? 
Good Luck


----------

